# [SOLVED] How to turn on Text message vibrations on a...



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm aware that I made a post the other day regarding battery life and speed, Sorry for any problems caused, If any.

But anyway, How do you turn on Vibrations for when you get a text message on a LG-P350 (Android Version: 2.2.2) My phone vibrates when I get a phone call, but nothing happens when I get a text, I've honestly looked everywhere, apart from where it is (if its anywhere) ofc


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: How to turn on Text message vibrations on a...*

I can only assume that a text message does not need to be immedietely answered like a voice call (IE Someone waiting for you to answer) The alert of an incoming text is very short. Is it possible that it does vibrate but for only a fraction of a second? Maybe you need to select a much longer text alert tone, set to vibrate only and see if that works. Maybe some one else can give a better answer.

With regards to your thread re battery life or indeed any thread you start. It is normal to respond in that tread when other folk have bothered to try and help. There are several comments there for your consideration.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: How to turn on Text message vibrations on a...*

Are you using the stock messaging app? If so, try going into Messages, then click the menu soft key, then settings. There may be a setting for vibrate in there.

If not, I would recommend downloading a 3rd party app for messaging. I personally use Handcent and love it. Many others have found GO SMS to be really good too. Both are free in the marketplace.


----------



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: How to turn on Text message vibrations on a...*

I found it, right after I made this post, in message settings (Which I'm more than sure I would of looked in >.> ) but thanks anyway


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: How to turn on Text message vibrations on a...*



No1sMature said:


> I found it, right after I made this post, in message settings (Which I'm more than sure I would of looked in >.> ) but thanks anyway


dont you hate it when that happens :grin: glad you found the solution and thanks for letting us know. :thumb:


----------

